# Men and Dildos



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Okay, so, my sex life is pretty awesome, but I wanna spice it up a bit, but my husband refuses..i find it kinda kinky to use a dildo on ur husband/partner..i mean, its used on us women..why cant we use it on our husbands? My husband doesnt agree to it, says its just wrong.... am i wrong for thinkin its kinky? Is there somethin wrong with wanting to use a dildo on your husband/partner?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Nothing wrong with it unless they really do not want to do it. You can't force such things on a guy anymore than a guy can force sexual acts on their woman.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Amber,

There are several issues here. Many guys feel like doing what you describe leaves them open to having their sexual orientation questioned. There is also issue of it being a submissive act when some men can't deal with that. More generally, it's openning up new ground and many people are just insecure about new things (especially sexually). You might try using a vibe that is not made to look like the real thing and only use it on the outside (and all over). He might like it, feel less threatened and over time be willing to try more.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I think it's a great idea


----------



## tdr64am (May 2, 2009)

I would probably feel ridiculous, but if my wife wanted to try that I would go along with as much enthusiasm as I could muster. That said, Abraham Lincoln will stop over for nachos before I field that request!


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

i just think its kinky and wish i could get my husband to let me try it on him, but im not one to push someone to do something they dont wanna do, so imma leave it be...i dont understand why, but it turns me on in more ways then one... but thats just me, guess im weird that way.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

LOL the wife got a little wild this morning and before I knew it. Was on my hands and knees. She was playing. It was great tell him to give it a go he wont regret it I promise. LOL.


----------



## tdr64am (May 2, 2009)

Life is short and yuks are often hard to come by. This thread has inspired me to offer this opportunity to my wife just to see what would happen. I will let you know the reaction. I know what it will be mind you, but I can use the diversion...


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Ok so I hope I'm not crossing any bounds here...if so some moderator please delete my reply....


********************************************
Suggestion for women who want to use a "vibe" on their men...my husband is very "manly" doesn't even like his nipples messed w/because he says "ew, I'm not gay" but he loves this...sometimes when having sex we use a vibe on me for clitoral stimulation while he's penetrating me. I hold the vibe on my clitoris but the tip rubs his penis whilst going in and out he loves it...this is not overtly kinky nor scandelously dirty so if you're looking for somewhere to start give it a go  If my "I'm so not gay don't touch my nipples" husband likes it yours might too :smthumbup: hmmm damn I miss having sex with him  Sigh
*********************************************

Again hopefully I didn't cross any boundaries here but this is the sex in marriage topic section so hopefully I'm safe

Rhea


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i would not want anything used on me that looks like male anatomy, just not my gig. vibrators and such would be great but my wife is too conservative for that stuff.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

I really like to have them used on me. My wife says that I have very different orgasm sounds when she does use them on me. There are a lot of men that enjoy it, and it's not wrong, just really kinky.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

I wish I could get my husband to let me try it on him, but he refuses, Ive thought about gettin him pissy drunk and see if he would realize what happens.. i know..thats mean... LOL but thats just me.. hes a horny drunk lol and i love it!


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

I'd be up for it as long as it bears no resemblance to a penis.

My wife has one vibrator we've "explored" on that was more fun for her than for me, but I'm always willing to do things just for her.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

revitalizedhusband said:


> I'd be up for it as long as it bears no resemblance to a penis.


I wouldn't care what it looked like 

After all, it's not as if I have eyes in my... oh never mind


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

Rhea said:


> Ok so I hope I'm not crossing any bounds here...if so some moderator please delete my reply....
> 
> 
> ********************************************
> ...


i love my nipples being played with.. if she doesn't suck them, i'll tweak them a little myself LOL..

i did have an ex girlfriend slip me the vibe once while giving me head... LOST CONTROL.. i normally have quite a bit of stamina but once she slipped me the vibe i lost it instantly HAHA... 

i think my wife is a bit too conservative to slip me one... ahh well.. such is life


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Well I like being pegged. 

I have a collection of toys that I've used on myself. The xgf liked the idea of using them since I'd already used them. 

When I got a strap on, she really enjoyed the feeling of power (and so did I!), of being "in charge". I'm not gay, but I enjoy the stimulation in that area. 

One thing we liked was a double header, one end in her, the other in me. We'd get close to each other, lay my penis between her vulva lips and she'd use the Homedics massager on me/her. Killer orgasms!  

We were both admitedly kinky. I miss that...sigh...


----------



## tdr64am (May 2, 2009)

Well, I made the offer and it was politely declined. It did open up a conversation on some outside-of-the-box (no pun intended) stuff, so maybe this will get interesting yet...


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

amberlynn said:


> Okay, so, my sex life is pretty awesome, but I wanna spice it up a bit, but my husband refuses..i find it kinda kinky to use a dildo on ur husband/partner..i mean, its used on us women..why cant we use it on our husbands? My husband doesnt agree to it, says its just wrong.... am i wrong for thinkin its kinky? Is there somethin wrong with wanting to use a dildo on your husband/partner?


Wouldnt force the issue (oh er!) if I were you. Wouldnt be for me either. If hes not keen on it, hes not keen.

A friend of mines wife had a fetish about seeing him having sex with another man. Their both into swinging etc anyway.

Well, he wouldnt quite go that far but was willing to perform oral sex on a fella. Wife loved it and he was happy to' take one for the team' as he said.

Again, NOT FOR ME !!!! LOL.


----------



## They Call Me Smooth (May 5, 2009)

I think if a lot of guys could get past the while "I'm not gay" thing they would learn to enjoy it. 

I can't say my wife and I do it all the time but every once in a while we have a little fun. If she gets drunk she tends to get a little to wild and I need to back her off.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

I dont think I could handle watchin my hubby give another man head... there just aint no way... besides, he wouldnt go for that...if he sees 2 men kiss on tv he up chucks.. it was jus a thought, hes not into, im not gonna push it, i just enjoy teasen him about the whole issue.


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

My wife told me the other day "why dont you order me a strap on?" ... I said OK, she then said "a big one.... I won't hurt you, don't worry"... I was thinking, how big????  

Im ok with it. She has put things in me before, I liked it. You can write you name on the ceiling with cum when this is going on.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

cone said:


> My wife told me the other day "why dont you order me a strap on?" ... I said OK, she then said "a big one.... I won't hurt you, don't worry"... I was thinking, how big????


With some women, this activity seems to unlock a side to their sexuality that can be quite explosive


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Definately, MT! Mine did. We both enjoyed it..but since I was on the "receiving" end, I may have enjoyed it a little more.  

Cone, look for something about your own size. You can "graduate" later. I used to be able to handle a 2" diameter...would have to retrain for that.  Been a while. 

I still love it, just no more opportunities...sigh...


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

The only thing going in my ass is toilet paper. Man you guys! and I thought I was kinky. I do love rimming my wife though. Is that considered kinky???


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Nope,Martino...that's the start of a truly enjoyable journey.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

martino said:


> The only thing going in my ass is toilet paper. Man you guys! and I thought I was kinky. I do love rimming my wife though. Is that considered kinky???




:lol::rofl: LMAO! I love it Martino...lol the only thing going in my ass is toilet paper. ROFL.


----------



## Hispetal (Apr 18, 2009)

If either partner shys away from a suggestion to try something new, I've found the best answer is to simply put that particular idea on the shelf and remember it's ok to change your mind later. Knee-jerk responses of "NO WAY" can later be followed up with, "By the way ...." - indicating they're reconsidering.

A little time to think things through can erase a stigma - and open a door to something incredible!


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

dcrim said:


> Nope,Martino...that's the start of a truly enjoyable journey.


Ewwwww !!! Not for me.....:lol:


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

dcrim said:


> Definately, MT! Mine did. We both enjoyed it..but since I was on the "receiving" end, I may have enjoyed it a little more.
> 
> Cone, look for something about your own size. You can "graduate" later. I used to be able to handle a 2" diameter...would have to retrain for that.  Been a while.
> 
> I still love it, just no more opportunities...sigh...


2" !!!!!:smthumbup:

Flippin' heck. I have trouble with a large **** sometimes !!!


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

MY H is very open to things and LOVES to explore that area of his sexuality...and I do to. I love to make him moan...and thats the best way to do it!!


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

dcrim said:


> Cone, look for something about your own size. You can "graduate" later. I used to be able to handle a 2" diameter...would have to retrain for that.  Been a while.
> 
> I still love it, just no more opportunities...sigh...



I don't think I can handle it! My tiny little petite wife can handle more back there than I can! I still cannot believe my penis fit inside her. So, if she is going to take it, I will have to learn to I guess. LOL.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

It will be a LOT of very enjoyable times. 

You can both look (online) for a variety of sizes (or go visit an adult store down the road). 

Start smallish, work up to where it begins to exceed your comfort level. Stay at that level/size. 

I guarantee she'll love it and so will you!  

Remember LOTS OF LUBE!!! Use a baby syringe, about 3-4 CCs of KY. Insert it and shoot it. Then you will have lube inside as well as outside! It will be good, I promise. 

I wish I had the opportunity to get a feeldoe...sigh. I wanted one but all I had already owned was "straight" dildoes. They worked very well, though.

Mommy -- yes! She got me to scream! With pleasure, not pain! LOVED it!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

cone said:


> I don't think I can handle it! My tiny little petite wife can handle more back there than I can! I still cannot believe my penis fit inside her. So, if she is going to take it, I will have to learn to I guess. LOL.


Cone, start with something smallish then. Even her finger (while giving oral). You don't have to start with a monster. I certainly didn't. Then work your way up to your comfort level. 

BTW, when doing this, USE A CONDOM! It makes cleanup easier. Keep some baby wipes handy. It's not a shame for some , uh, leakage... It's normal. Do it on top of a towel, too (keeps the bed clean).


----------



## aj420 (Jun 24, 2009)

So, I'm new to this forum. I've been looking around and this sounded interesting. 

My input: 
I think it is great if both the wife and husband are mutually into foreplay with dildos, but my experience was (eventually) not so great.

Before I got married I was with my ex for 3 1/2 yrs. We had a very sex based relationship. We started to experiment with fingers first on him and it gradually went to dildos (not small ones either). It was cool at first. I really liked that I had control during that time and I also liked to see him have the intense orgasms. Eventually, every time he was drunk (we drank at least 4-5 nights a week) and sometimes when he wasn't he would want me to use the dildo. It got real old after awhile. It wasn't a new and exciting experience anymore. It actually started to make me uncomfortable. 

After we broke up, I was with a guy that was bi-sexual. Same deal. He loved to receive. I thought it was cool at first, but I ended up not feeling like the woman anymore. I like to feel like I have a man in control most of the time, and when I want to be in control there are ways to do that without performing anal on the man I've learned. 

I think that it is good for some people and for me it was for awhile, but eventually it just didn't feel right. I think a lot of women fantasize about performing anal on a man to see what it would be like in the other persons shoes and to _be in control_. It isn't always what it's cracked up to be though.

Hope the post helped. I think the best way to learn what you like is to try it!

Have fun!


----------



## erotictoys (Jun 24, 2009)

*sex toys*

It does sound weird putting dildos on a guy, it's just not the way how it goes. 
But if my woman want, it's ok I guess, but I know my woman - she's very conservative and in order.


----------



## jdo15 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm all for spicing things up in the bedroom. My wife and I enjoy reading each other erotic stories from penthouse forum on occassion. Experimenting with toys from time to time has proved fun, with out and out laughter sometimes! But the bottom line is that both partners have to willing participants, otherwise its a turn off. Here's a great article from a local paper you may find interesting Entrepreneurs tapping market for romance-reviving products, workshops - The Boston Globe


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

Is there a recommended toy for this?

The best strap on to use? I would like something that has the dildo for me, but also something that stimulates her vagina or clitoris while she is doing me. 

I see this "feeldoe" thing that doesn't even strap on, just goes inside the both of us. Anyone ever use that with success?

She is pushing me to order something, LOL. 

She is even getting all controlling when she asks if I have ordered it yet; "Oh, you haven't ordered it yet? Don't have the balls? ....I WILL! pump your ass! so order it!" She turns into a different woman when she talks about this.... I'm in trouble


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

LOL yay! finally a woman in charge! lol.. enjoy it.. my husband still refuses..


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

cone said:


> She is even getting all controlling when she asks if I have ordered it yet; "Oh, you haven't ordered it yet? Don't have the balls? ....I WILL! pump your ass! so order it!" She turns into a different woman when she talks about this.... I'm in trouble


This is a very good sign. You are about to be transported into another dimension. Don't delay too long, or the portal will close, and that particular destination will be off the menu, allow with her new enthusiasm.


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, what she doesn't know is, as soon as she gets all she can of my rear end, Im going to forcefully flip her over sink my real one in her sweet little butt.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL! Cone, you're not in "trouble" but the best time of your life!


----------

